# Canon flash question



## geoffoto (Nov 30, 2016)

Does Canon have a detachable flash head comparable to Nikon's Speedlight SB-80DX that is triggered by another flash (no wired or wireless triggering necessary)?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 30, 2016)

No, I don't think so.

But you can buy a simple optical slave trigger


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 30, 2016)

Dang, I cant believe they dont include that tech in all the Canon flashes. I had to do some searching after coning across this thread. Apparantly Canon has some proprietary trigger tech they try to make people use. 

Fwiw YN 560s have a slave mode and whatever the comparable Yongnuo unit to a sb 80 is it will probably offer S mode also.


----------



## Dubois Photography Group (Dec 20, 2016)

Mike is correct.  All of the flashes that Canon currently produce do NOT have a built in optical slave trigger.  Which, to me, seems silly to not include.  It's the main reason I switched from my 600EX's to the Phottix Mittros+ flashes.  As Mike also points out, you can buy an accessory optical slave trigger but my experiences with these has been hit and miss.  They're not always reliable.  If built-in optical triggering is what you need, look to Phottix, Yongnuo, et al.


----------



## encom_ (Dec 20, 2016)

This answer on stackexchange seems to indicate it is included.. How can I use only the external flash on slave mode without firing the built-in flash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

